# Deputy Sheriff Brian Hayden



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Brian Hayden*

Choctaw County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Thursday, April 19, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/19/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:


Deputy Sheriff Brian Hayden was killed when his patrol truck collided with another patrol car from on US Highway 70 as the two responded to a shots fired call involving a third officer.

He and an officer from the Choctaw National Tribal Police were responding to the call at approximately 9:30 pm. As the two vehicles neared an intersection Deputy Hayden began to turn left when his truck was struck by the patrol car, which was traveling behind him. Deputy Hayden's suffered fatal injuries and died at the scene. The tribal police officer suffered severe injuries and was flown to a hospital in Texas.

Deputy Hayden is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Lewis Collins
Choctaw County Sheriff's Office
305 East Jefferson Street
Hugo, OK 74743

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21231-deputy-sheriff-brian-hayden#ixzz1sbtZQBzS


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

RIP Deputy Hayden


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

